# Any way to stiffen the sole of cycling shoes? (stiff inner soles?)



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

There's only a few cycling shoes available in my size (50-52 depending on shoe) and my current shoes (Shimano M087) could do with being a bit stiffer in the sole. I use XTR race pedals and the small platform is quite obvious through the sole of the shoes. A carbon sole would be great but I don't think there's anything in my size.

I'm wondering if there's any way to stiffen them up or aftermarket inner soles that are really stiff but still comfortable?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Back in the day when it was a general issue, I made carbon fiber inlays for my shoes.

Maybe you should try the same.


Magura


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Mr.Magura said:


> Back in the day when it was a general issue, I made carbon fiber inlays for my shoes.
> 
> Maybe you should try the same.
> 
> Magura


Interesting! Any tips on the process you used?


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Paranoid_Android said:


> Interesting! Any tips on the process you used?


You gotta be a wee bit more specific, to give me a chance to answer that question 

Magura


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess I'm wondering exactly what you mean by 'inlay'? Something in addition to the inner sole? Below it? Attached to it? What shape and thickness did you use? Did it just sit in the shoe or was it fastened somehow? Where'd you source the carbon fibre? How'd you layer it etc?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Paranoid_Android said:


> I guess I'm wondering exactly what you mean by 'inlay'? Something in addition to the inner sole? Below it? Attached to it? What shape and thickness did you use? Did it just sit in the shoe or was it fastened somehow? Where'd you source the carbon fibre? How'd you layer it etc?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I put it below the inner sole, it was glued in, it took up the space of the front half of the shoe.

As I recall, I made it 2.5mm thick.

Carbon fiber can be sourced loads of places, depending where you're situated. I usually buy composite materials from Fibermax Composites.

The layup was twill 45-0-45-0.

Magura


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank you very much good sir. That's what I was envisaging. I actually have a podiatrist appointment soon, to follow up on my orthotics, so I might mention it to him too.


----------

